
Making Your System Observable from the Outside In - oavioklein
https://lightstep.com/blog/making-your-system-observable-from-the-outside-in/
======
zrkrlc
Logging and diagnostics in general seem to be cross-cutting concerns whose
solutions keep getting discovered again and again. I wonder what happened to
aspects, or monadic logging, etc.

